
EU Abolishes Tan Lists and Banking Apps on Rooted Phones Ridiculousness - timakro
https://timakro.de/blog/european-union-abolishes-tan-lists/
======
bradknowles
It’s actually “TAN” lists, and based on an initial skim of this page, I’m
assuming this is an acronym of some sort for a type of one-time use passwords.

Perhaps one of our readers from Germany can help us clarify?

~~~
timakro
It stands for "Transaction authentication number", in Germany this term is
widely used, not sure about other European countries.

And yes you are correct, this is a one-time password you enter to authenticate
a bank transaction.

